# This is more fun than reading Stanley's posts!



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

83093 Bachmann K-27 #453.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0697641245

 So, this guy has a buy-it-now of $795.
Good deal, since TrainWorld has them for about a hundred bucks cheaper!

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...ection=176

Good Lord.


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

There's probably someone out there to buy it...unbelievable. I think you've beat the "Stanley" horse to death. Enough already.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't even started, at least in the global scheme of things. 

I really don't have to DO anything. 
He does it himself.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

In addition to the $795 price, the buyer gets the privilege of paying $65 to have it shipped! (You can buy a K-27 at Ridge Road Station for $630.)


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

SWEET! What a deal! Might as well buy 2 at that price... 

Why buy just one when you have have 2 at twice the price? 

And since these are obviously too bulky to combine into one shipment, BONUS: you only have to pay $130 shipping for both!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You guy's missed the biggest laugh of all!! He says it's his last one! He's been saying that for the last 3-4 times he has posted it, unless or prolly didn't sell the first 3 times!! I been watchin this one not to buy but how many more times he's gonna say its his last one. I want to give him a heads up that they usually go for around $530+ but less than $600 but he probably get it from someone astute!! 

Kramer offered me one for $595 now he had one here this week for way more than that!!! $675 range guess he was a fishin! You gotta watch out! 

Then this example I have 3 of these for way less, and these are going for this price or higher, and mine didn't sell twice!! He already has 6 bids on em Go Figure "fickle finger of fate evil bay style" Someone once said it is a timing thingy I guess so!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BACHMANN-G-SCAL...975238?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c595f3ec6


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I find it comforting, in a selfish sort of manner, that some searchers on Ebay don't know about places like Ridge Road, or Train-Li.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Like I said, more fun watching this than......


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Now, at the bottom of that one is this one for $461.57 with 50 minutes remaining! 
Jump quick! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECTRUM-G-SCAL...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5678758193228141605 

Bets are high the snipers will run it WAY too high.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

OH... this guy is good!!! 

A case of Bachmann straight track for..........$140.00 

===> http://cgi.ebay.com/BACHMANN-G-TRAC...753001?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a0bde6e29 

Where did we go wrong? 


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just think of all the extra money we could be making......


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just think about this you could have a friend just run the bid up to where you want it or higher, if the friend ended up getting the item and it didn't go any farther than the shill in the game, (the friend) then the friend buys the item, sends the money, the seller keeps the money, and the buyer gets his money back in the mail, and you go another round until you do get it sold for what you want!! Any Idears??????? I think this happens alot on there when things go higher than normal! What You TINK???? Regal


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

If you think eBay is bad, try watching the Jackson Barrett auctions on Speed channel sometime. 

Bob C.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The "K" sold for $535.00 not bad. 
Like anything in life you buy where it's cheapest if your smart. 80% of my trains come from ebay, for every 100 price gougers there's one or two good bargins. I still have no regrets over the $450.00 I spent on an LGB Mikado...Buy it Now. Seen catenary poles range from $79 to $149 per box (BIN). I don't hold it against the guy for asking, but I note they don't sell any either. I did let the LGB "Jumbo" transformer go past me for $295.00 and free shipping. Still a little bummed about that one...should have jumped on it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys obviously missed the half eaten sandwich that went for $4K last year. Somehow I doubt fleabay got their precious fees for it, either.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Mik, FleeBay, Evil Bay always gets der fees, and so do PreyPal, I am living proof of when EVil Bay get's it wrong all the way through a transaction, and will not listen to reason will still take, their fees + even when they admit you did nothing wrong and are not penalizing you!! Down the road when my fantasy land transaction with them is finally over, (been in dis one since Nov 14th, I am going to post exactly what happened so guyz who think the Evil Bay is fair and just place to do their business, maybe will have second thoughts, and proceed with awareness, and caution, of what can happen!! I use it only because it is a necessary "evil" for me right now!! I have met some really nice people on there, but do have a list of people I will not do business with anymore!! I have had 3 really bad transactions since joining in 2004, One I won as a buyer(justly), and I have been gouged by Evil Bay and PreyPal now twice! once last year as a buyer, and this year as a seller!! Regal


----------

